

Ask HN: who is still using Opera on their iPhone? - ErrantX

It's been a little while now since it was released: who is still using it?<p>Just out of interest after the large amount of publicity it had.<p>For my part I left it installed to see if they updated/fixed all the issues (which, for me, were show stoppers) - and nothing new as yet...
======
corysama
I use it to catch up on the news during my morning bus ride. There are bugs,
but the small speed and interface differences compared to Mobile Safari keep
it preferable for scanning lots of text in lots of small articles.

